

A playground for the command line JSON processor jq - jingweno
https://jqplay.org

======
AdrianRossouw
i absolutely adore jq.

it is one of my favorite command line tools ever.

whenever i do anything remotely clever it makes me feel like a programming
god! =)

~~~
jingweno
I feel the same here! +1

